# gorilla garden



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm an avid gardener and I want to know how to plant a gorilla garden in the woods or fields --can someone point me in the right direction


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Plant seeds in areas that seldom see human visitors. Come back at harvest time and see if you have anything to harvest.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Last spring I threw some potatoes in the ground near the edge of our woods. They grew a little slower than the stuff in the garden that has full sun but I did get about 10lbs of small potatoes from 3 plants. I didn't do anything special. I just cut 1 tater into 3 pieces, dug a small hole for each and tossed the dirt back over them. I left a few of the smallest ones to see if they will sprout this year. We'll see.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a main ‘formal’ vegetable garden but also scatter plants around the yard. Mix them in with the flowers and shrubs. A tomato plant here, a few peppers there, spinach in a row in front… If it comes to it I figure raiders will be happy taking what is easy and what they know is edible, not spend time looking around the yard for random plants. Heck, I bet most folks would not even know what vegetable plants look like so would walk right by them.

It also gives me something to nibble on while weeding and watering.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Please be aware of invasive species!
Most vegetables will not be a problem but there are certain things that, depending on your particular location can literally DESTROY the natural ecosystem.
As a general rule anything that originated in the Americas will not be invasive so corn, squash, beans, tomatoes, potatoes, sunflowers, sunchokes, quinoa, peanuts, should be fine (got a bit carried away there).
In most situations wild animals will be the biggest hurdle to a garden in the woods so potatoes like mentioned may be a bit more safe, carrots as well, by the way there might be wild carrots there already if you are careful. If you are able to fence a little then a variation on the three sisters may be the most efficient method.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

The problem with gorilla gardening is deer! If you can get things in the woods and fields, it will more than likely be eaten by deer. You can easily mix vegetables in with your flowering plants to disguise them if you are doing it within your yard.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

kejmack said:


> The problem with gorilla gardening is deer! If you can get things in the woods and fields, it will more than likely be eaten by deer. You can easily mix vegetables in with your flowering plants to disguise them if you are doing it within your yard.


Excellent idea, I'd trade a few carrot tops and some lettuce for 70 to 100# of venison any day.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I didn't know you could grow gorillas in a garden! Do they taste like chicken? 

Guerilla gardening is basically just tossing some seeds in the ground off the normal paths, and/or planting things that aren't recognizable by most folks.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Nice post Caribou and kejmack, I agree deer are only a problem if you don't get to eat them 
To be serious for a second, deer can cause serious damage but I don't think they would eat carrot tops, tons of wild carrots in a few places here and they don't get eaten. Could be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> Nice post Caribou and kejmack, I agree deer are only a problem if you don't get to eat them
> To be serious for a second, deer can cause serious damage but I don't think they would eat carrot tops, tons of wild carrots in a few places here and they don't get eaten. Could be wrong, it wouldn't be the first time.


They can and will eat carrots ... tops then dig the root ... been there and done that. 

Watched it on the trail cam ... :gaah:


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

There is a lot of stuff I have heard they will eat but here they seem not to. We have TONS of deer, whitetail and mule but they never seem to bother our gardens like they do in other places 
Maybe there is more stuff for them to go after because deer are browsers and like a mix of foods, we are in aspen parkland and there is a huge variety of terrain and plants :dunno:
I have hear horror stories from other areas though and even people in town here have problems.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Read another thread somewhere, I'm planning on doing this at a few places near my house this year to see how it goes. 

My question is: what should I do? Not sure yet!


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

I think I'll do my gorilla gardening by mixing my veggies with my herbs since deer and rabbits don't seem to like thyme, lavender, mint, oregano, rosemary, lemon balm, tarragon and marjoram. I think tarragon is the only herb, in that list, that I don't grow.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

They sell bags of seeds specifically designed to attract deer. You could plant an area with the stuff to attract the deer far enough away to help keep the deer distracted from your garden and close enough for hunting season.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

I've had several deer commit suicide in my garden over the years just rolled over and died (snicker)


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

kejmack said:


> The problem with gorilla gardening is deer! If you can get things in the woods and fields, it will more than likely be eaten by deer. You can easily mix vegetables in with your flowering plants to disguise them if you are doing it within your yard.


Spray the plants with a hot pepper spray, one taste and they stay away! I've been using habanera and this year ordered some ghost peppers!

Dry the peppers and then course grind, seeds included. I mix a quarter cup per gallon (let soak for a few days) and spray the problem areas. Yes, you do have to reapply after a rain but they seem to get the message quickly and avoid the sprayed area.

To discourage them from coming into your yard, you can also buy bottled varmint urine, never tried that though. Dryer sheets, soap and human hair are rumored to also work. I have tried using ivory soap and it did seem to keep them at bay. If you have a dog companion get them to go poop and pee on any deer trail leading into your yard. Human urine works also and is a great source of nitrogen for your plants! If you live in the city, or have close neighbors, pee inside in a bottle then sprinkle it around outside. Just don't tell anyone you give veggies to that you pee on your plants.


----------

